# Selecting varroa tolerant bees...



## BeeButler (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm not what you would consider a seasoned veteran in this biz, but I'm guessing if you split a nuc into 3 colonies/hives since April, the break(s) in the brood cycle would explain your paucity of mites. But, I'll defer to others with more of a pedigree.

Brian


----------



## Lburou (May 13, 2012)

Thanks, I did the PS treatments before the splits....But there have been long periods without brood this summer. 

What I'm curious about is why open celled worker brood indicates the bee strain is not a recommended selection for local varroa-resistant stocks.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

In draught conditions they will remove brood they cannot raise to maturity. We are really seeing it in the observation hive lately and they are anything but hygienic. You might even see them suck the liquid protein out before tossing them out the front door.


----------



## Lburou (May 13, 2012)

I think I understood something that was not in the meaning of the reference I cited in the OP. I assumed the study was recommending not selecting bees carrying the trait causing bald brood. Perhaps the study simply referred to a queen's brood pattern and how they rejected brood patterns with occasional 'misses', leaving empty cells where they want to see worker brood.

ABeek, I saw a pupa leave the hive as shrunken shell today much like you describe....They have put a little honey away in the last week though. Thanks for your thoughtful input.


----------



## adamf (Jan 28, 2006)

I corresponded with Dr. Erickson late of USDA Tuscon (he's retired now) when writing the abstract for our SARE grant. He was very helpful and supportive.

Using alcohol wash to monitor phoretic mite load:
www.vpqueenbees.com/awa/

Selecting for VSH Behavior:
http://www.extension.org/pages/30984/selecting-for-varroa-sensitive-hygiene

Regarding uncapping behavior:
http://vshbreeders.org/forum/showthread.php?tid=129
and
http://vshbreeders.org/forum/showthread.php?tid=125

General VSH references:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Varroa_sensitive_hygiene

Adam Finkelstein
www.vpqueenbees.com


----------



## Lburou (May 13, 2012)

Thanks Adam, I'll bookmark and study those links. A question: Why is the method of monitoring dropped mite count so prevalent when the alcohol method is so easy and definitive?


----------

